# Where can I find gun values online?



## rhuck60

Does any member know of a good, FREE, and easy to navigate source to find the value of a gun online. Not a particular gun, but a general reference.

Any help will be greatly appreciated. I hope this isnt the wrong place to ask.


----------



## BIGIRON

Fjestad's "Blue Book of Gun Values" is the bible, but I've never found any of it available online (for free).

www.gunbroker.com -- the "ebay" for guns -- will give you a general idea.

edit - my Blue Book is a couple of editions old, but I'll be happy to help. PM me.


----------



## Bullzaye

www.gunsamerica.com is another site you may find useful. One advantage it has over Gunbroker is that it's not an auction site. The full asking prices are listed, not what someone is hoping to get, or what the current high bid is. I find it's sometimes difficult to get a feel for values with auctions. Usually if I'm trying to determine a value of a gun, I check both sites and extrapolate.
Tim


----------



## NA8

I remember at one time Shotgun News used to print the wholesale prices of some brands. You could pick up a copy at a newstand and read the prices for Rugers IIRC. Don't know what's happening these days.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I just googled gun values, and got a lot of hits and references to further sources. Give it a try.

Bill


----------



## Crackshot280

To find gun values I like the instant downloads available from gun digest. They're only a couple bucks, which is nothing when you're buying and selling guns. As a serious gun collector, I can see two GLARING PROBLEMS with trying to infer values from online gun auctions: 1) Its fine for a common gun where you see multiple examples for sale all the time (like a Remington Model 700 for instance), but if you want gun values for less common or rare guns you might not find a large enough sample size in the auctions to ascertain the value of your gun based on its condition. 2) You don't get factual information critical to determining value - things like history, number of guns manufactured (to determine rarity), and gun values based on condition. The online auction only describes the gun for sale, and perhaps gives a "Buy it Now" price, but you have no way of knowing how the seller arrived at that price. 

However, if you're informed going in, you can tell whether you're being ripped off and/or if the seller is full of baloney on his/her prices. Here are the Gun Values downloads I'm talking about.


----------



## Chancio

I have a Chicago 4 Barrel Bronze or brass Derringer. I believe it shoots 22lr cartridges. I can not find any information on the web as to when it was made and any other information regarding this Derringer. If you can help me out it would be much appreciated. I believe it was made by Chicago Firearms. Have no idea as to when the were manufactured and sold. Thank you in advance


----------



## Illum

Varies by state, down here we have www.floridaguntrader.com , works well especially if the seller is closer by, a face to face transaction saves on ffl transfer fees. Only in Florida though, no requirement to register your guns and any owner can sell with just cash. Once awhile checking on www.aimsurplus.com isn't bad too, I've bought most of my ammo/magazines there over the years.


----------



## EnglishIowan

BIGIRON said:


> Fjestad's "Blue Book of Gun Values" is the bible, but I've never found any of it available online (for free).
> 
> www.gunbroker.com -- the "ebay" for guns -- will give you a general idea.
> 
> edit - my Blue Book is a couple of editions old, but I'll be happy to help. PM me.



Our local library has at least 1 copy of the "Blue Book". I think its 2009, so a few years out of date, but that kind of thing would give you a ballpark. 

Alternatively... the sporting goods section of my local WalMart stocks the Blue Book... If you're just looking up one or 2 values, go in, flick through it, write them down, put it back on the shelf...


----------



## Dontwantit

I see this post is old as the hills, but can anyone here look up the book value of ithaca featherlite model 37 full choke in good condition. Some of the bluing is rubbed off, but otherwise nice. 
Many thanks.


----------



## bnemmie

I cant comment on the "Blue Book" value, but there are a couple 37's on a big gun auction site going for $350-$600. Hope it helps.


----------

